# Samba Rechte ?



## Boli (28. Mai 2002)

Hi 

Ich hab mir jetzt Suse 7.3 installiert. Samba eingerichtet. 
Nun kann ich in mein Verzeichnis auf dem Linux Rechner alles machen ! 

Ich hab dann ein Verzeichnis mit [PHP4] angelegt. 
Ich kann darin alles sehen aber hab leider keine Schreibrechte wie in meinem eigenen Verzeichnis . 
Ich brauch das um mit PHP zu Arbeiten ! 

Woran liegt das Problem ? 
Hier meine smb.conf 

In dem [b0li] Verzeichnis kann ich alles machen ! 
Aber in dem [PHP4] leider nicht  


[global] 
workgroup = test 
netbios name = Suse 
server string = Samba Server 
os level = 2 
keep alive = 30 
kernel oplocks = false 
security = user 
encrypt passwords = Yes 
guest account = Nobody 
map to guest = Bad User 

[b0li] 
comment = b0li Heimatverzeichnis 
path = /home/b0li 
browseable = yes 
read only = no 
create mode = 0750 
public = no 


[PHP4] 
comment = PHP4 Ordner 
path = /usr/local/httpd/htdocs 
browseable = yes 
read only = yes 
create mode = 0777 
public = yes 


Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar 

greetz b0li


----------



## Boli (28. Mai 2002)

hat sich erledigt

hatte keine Schreibrechte eingestellt bei Linux
Linux Rechte stehen vor Samba


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Mai 2002)

yep wo read only drauf steht ist read only drin


----------

